
Oracle starts to audit Java customers, demanding payment for J2SE - tilt_error
http://nordic.businessinsider.com/oracle-starts-to-audit-java-customers-2016-12
======
tilt_error
OK, this was a repost which was previously covered in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13198960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13198960)

Sorry...

